# Home Depot is a joke



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My standard line anymore in either Lowes or Home Depot if I need help....

"I know this isn't your department but can you tell me where I can find.....?"


----------



## jponto07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Robie said:


> No. They applied for the job...they got the job...do the job.
> 
> If you do a favor for a friend (something you can do) do you do a lousy job because it's free?


Isn't that how you land a better, higher paying job? Start with the crap job and knock it out of the park, then move up. No one is going to give you premium wages without Proving that you are worth it. 

I'm very critical of people in roles like this. I don't feel bad for them or wish the guy flipping burgers made $15 per hour. Making more money requires dedication to doing the job right, not a sense of entitlement or a general "don't give a *****" attitude that is so common among low paid employees. 

Just my opinion, but thats whats wrong with society anymore...rant over.


----------



## jponto07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Robie said:


> My standard line anymore in either Lowes or Home Depot if I need help....
> 
> "I know this isn't your department but can you tell me where I can find.....?"


Try this one next time... 

Lowes guy: "Hi, can I help you..." 
Me: "Probably not.."


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> No. They applied for the job...they got the job...do the job.
> 
> If you do a favor for a friend (something you can do) do you do a lousy job because it's free?



I agree and get just as frustrated.... But I still don't call someone an idiot to their face.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> I agree and get just as frustrated.... But I still don't call someone an idiot to their face.


You don't think it's a disservice to idiots to pretend that they aren't one?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've had several things at hd go in my favor the last few months. All with the same employee. I needed 6 sq of gaf shingles, he charged me for 1, then argued with me when I tried to correct him. A few weeks later I got 4 cases of pl, he charged me for 4 tubes, and argued with me again. Then just this past Monday I got 15 cans of great stuff, 2 cans of cleaner, and 200 of the Simpson wire protector things ( 2 boxes) he charged me for 1 can of great stuff, 2 cans of cleaner, and 2 wire protector. $30 for over $300 in stuff. I didn't even bother to tell him this time


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mrcharles said:


> I agree and get just as frustrated.... But I still don't call someone an idiot to their face.


I never said I did.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> The material is sold by the foot, period. They were right.
> 
> Not that such a circus should ever take place.


Actually, they weren't. The policy is anything under 6" rounds down and anything over rounds up. So both pieces should have rung up as 7'. That's how it was when I worked there many moons ago and that's how mine rings up material today. YMMV


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> I never said I did.


The other guy did do that.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Bearded Wonder said:


> You don't think it's a disservice to idiots to pretend that they aren't one?



“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.”

Albert Einstein


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> They make on average $9.31 an hour.....cut them some slack


To some extent I agree that you can't be that hard on a low level employee. It is the stores responsibility to provide a staff that helps you get what you need and get on your way. I don't know if they need to do a better job hiring or training. Maybe they need to pay more. The real point is that a customer shouldn't have to figure out what management is doing wrong that is making it impossible for you to leave the store with you merchandise in a timely manner.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> “Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.”
> 
> Albert Einstein


You are going to quote the guy who invented the atomic bomb in an attempt to help teach us to play nice?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> You are going to quote the guy who invented the atomic bomb in an attempt to help teach us to play nice?


He really wasn't the guy who invented it.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Julius Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> &#147;Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.&#148;
> 
> Albert Einstein


This false quotation is commonly printed on self-help and motivation posters. While the sentiment is nice, there is no evidence Einstein ever said this.

The first appearance of this quote is from*The Rhythm of Life: Living Every Day with Passion and Purpose*(2004) by Matthew Kelly, p. 80, however there is no evidence of it being printed prior, and no evidence Einstein said it.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Their trim prices by the foot suck. I have another discount home center close by and it's 30-50% less, but only 8' and 16' lengths and the selection in the 16' is limited......I still check there first............... 

Remember "certain people" always try to get you on the "convenience"


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> &#147;Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.&#148; Albert Einstein


Regardless of who said it, I thought it to be a good point. I'm going to remember that.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've had several things at hd go in my favor the last few months. All with the same employee. I needed 6 sq of gaf shingles, he charged me for 1, then argued with me when I tried to correct him. A few weeks later I got 4 cases of pl, he charged me for 4 tubes, and argued with me again. Then just this past Monday I got 15 cans of great stuff, 2 cans of cleaner, and 200 of the Simpson wire protector things ( 2 boxes) he charged me for 1 can of great stuff, 2 cans of cleaner, and 2 wire protector. $30 for over $300 in stuff. I didn't even bother to tell him this time


Best part about this franchise. Buy 20 and get charged for one!


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sadly, HD and Lowes do not have a monopoly on stupidity or ignorance. I see similar examples every week in the building trades and with GC's. It's a reflection of our society.

Every trade, occupation, and institution has its fair share of incompetence.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Agility said:


> Has anyone tried buying online and picking up in store? Will they get it right?


I do it all the time and never had any problem. YMMV


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I was almost brought to tears of frustration explaining what a 6,8,12 penny nail was to our friendly neighborhood Lowes employee that had a 3rd grade understanding of the english language. 

At the end he looked at me like I was an iddiot and said, you mean 6, 8..DD;s....

I said no, DD's are what is on the front of women. 

He literally thought I was speaking Chinese.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would advise some of you guys to actually work with REAL supply companies.
> 
> It's the same stuff repeated over and over every time Home Depot is brought up. Quit buying from them.
> 
> I solved your problem. You're welcome.


I agree with you to a point. We buy our specialty equipment and parts from specialty supply distributors. When it comes to electrical, we buy from HD for everyday common items. 

We have at least four electrical distributors around the HD here. They usually have the stuff, but they are anywhere from 40% to 100% higher in price than HD for the same thing. Or, you go in to them and your get "sure, we can get it, we'll have it in a couple of days....for 40% more than HD. 

Here is another example of what happens: I went into HD to get some 3/4 inch ply, sanded both sides. They have it, I just had to spend 10 minutes moving a ton of other ply off it to get to it. Finally getting it, then on the cart, then back to the saw, cus I need it cut (1) it won't fit in my van as a flat or angled 4 x 8 ( I'm an electrical contractor with a ton of electrical stuff in the van and I'm not moving it out for one piece of plywood), and, (2) saves me time back at my place to cut it to length. Well, the saw at HD is broken, and, has been for over a week. So now I have wasted 40 minutes for my main reason for going to HD. 

Across the street is your professional, full service local lumber yard. So I go over there. And I wait while this guy at the counter is doing some paperwork and this gal is putting stuff on a shelf. Finally the guy looks up at me and tells the gal to help me out. I explain what I am looking for and how I need it cut in half lengthwise. She says: sorry, we don't cut lumber here. Huh??, What !?? Nope, don't do it. 

So off I go to the HD 5 miles away and get it cut and back to my place.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would advise some of you guys to actually work with REAL supply companies. It's the same stuff repeated over and over every time Home Depot is brought up. Quit buying from them. I solved your problem. You're welcome.


That would be awesome but for a lot of the places I'm working it would be cheaper for the customer and a better use of my time to order stuff from Amazon Prime and work elsewhere rather than drive an hour each way to a legitimate supply house - which is what HD is counting on. 

I recently needed a rough-in valve that was out of stock at HD. I drove almost 75 minutes to a professional outfit and got exactly what I needed with no hassle for only $5 more than HD would have charged. But I paid for gas and wasn't getting anything productive done, so it was a waste of time and money. 

If I need a box of screws or some Simpson hangers I can't very well justify driving further to spend more money and an actual lumber yard. If I need lumber, though, that's a different story. 

I do love getting materials from Amazon Prime though.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Is it foolish to expect more from Home Depot / Lowes than you are currently getting? 

Are your expectations realistic under their business model?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabagley said:


> But I don't need 5,000 of these nails.


I would have walked over and told that 'contractor' if he's got enough spare change, I can sell him some nails leftover from one of my jobs.

Some people go out of their way just to be miserable I guess.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

cwatbay said:


> We have at least four electrical distributors around the HD here. They usually have the stuff, but they are anywhere from 40% to 100% higher in price than HD for the same thing. Or, you go in to them and your get "sure, we can get it, we'll have it in a couple of days....for 40% more than HD.


Always strikes me as odd how a contractor will split purchases up based on price. Yet if a homeowner were to ask them to split the job into parts because they could get portions of it done cheaper, they would turn the job down.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Rob1954 said:


> Always strikes me as odd how a contractor will split purchases up based on price. Yet if a homeowner were to ask them to split the job into parts because they could get portions of it done cheaper, they would turn the job down.


It's not the contractor's job to save the homeowner money, it's the contractor's job to make himself the money.

When a contractor splits up the purchases and buys all materials for as little as possible his extra effort spent shopping results in higher margins and more money. When a contractor spends all that time shopping around the best prices and passes the savings directly to the client, he's worked extra for no reward.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> about 7 years ago one of the home depots had cashiers that were notorious for ringing in tiles per box.. but they are sold by the pc.. they would scan a box of ten once.. thus you were getting a crazy deal on the stuff..
> 
> the gc i was working for at the time was buying all his tile there until they started to realize what they were doing wrong. he figures he had saved close to $10,000 because of their stupidty
> 
> ...


He saved 10k or stole 10k worth of tile ?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Agility said:


> The HD Pro program should include an app for self-checkout that you can use while you shop. When you're done just show your screen receipt to the attendant at the door to pretend to inspect, just like at BJs or Sam's club (and I assume Costco), and roll on out.
> 
> Has anyone tried buying online and picking up in store? Will they get it right?


Yeah, I did - actually twice.

First time, we ordered appliances from HD for an income property.

Second time, I ordered a small tankless heater (Tankless Stiebel Eltron Mini) for an office bathroom.

Came in on time, exactly as ordered. Only problem, was getting the gal at the service desk convinced it was actually in the store.

Wisely (as I am often accused of in my waning years), I had printed out the confirmation e-mail, and after calling a manager, they got it located.

That I think simply means they don't see that much of it at this particular HD.

OTOH, when our store burned, it was HD who sent volunteers over with everything from tripod mounted worklights, cords, generators, handtrucks, to hundreds of boxes - and spent an entire day helping us.

On balance, HD delivers what you are paying for IMO.

After a few times shopping at one, its pretty clear what they can and cannot do - so its on us, IMO...


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

My yard dose not carry a good many different sizes of screews and nails


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Fortunately, our yard is a good one.
90 % of the time they are cheaper, to contractors, not retail.
I am usually shocked to see how much things are at HD, and refuse to buy it 
I would rather pay more at my supplier. If I mention that HD has a cheaper price on a certain item they will do their best to match it.
The more we shop at the big boxes the faster the others will close.
HD does not recommend me for jobs, they don't lend me tools in a pinch, or let me go when I forget my wallet, and they certainly don't know my name.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

It seems to be a sport here at CT once a month it seems we get these threads.

I shop at HD because of the pro desk. If I am in a hurry, I can get out quick. If I need special order, no problem and it really comes when they say it will.

I sub work out when I am busy and others sub work to me, all through the guys at the pro desk.

I am working on a bid or what ever you want to call it and the fellow at the pro desk has spent literally hours trying to get what the customer wants.

Now, my HD is like the old lumber yards that used to be around, in that the guys at the pro desk actually help.

The fact is that Hd will be around and the smaller supply houses most likely will not.

Now as far as Lowes, I have one that is 25 miles from where I normally work that isn't bad. The other threee, not so good.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Framer53 said:


> It seems to be a sport here at CT once a month it seems we get these threads.
> 
> I shop at HD because of the pro desk. If I am in a hurry, I can get out quick. If I need special order, no problem and it really comes when they say it will.
> 
> ...


Well said. 
I have a pro account with HD, use the HD card for everything, the fellas at the pro desk will pull me behind the counter to make things happen for me when the place is busy.

Those guys are from a different planet than the people out on the floor.
I also have accounts with the other suppliers in town, they are good too.

But do NOT get me started on Church's/Stock Lumber...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would advise some of you guys to actually work with REAL supply companies.
> 
> It's the same stuff repeated over and over every time Home Depot is brought up. Quit buying from them.
> 
> I solved your problem. You're welcome.


Bam..... I know what you are saying....

I do use my local HD and they do take very good care of me, at least to the degree that they locally can control...

But I go to my son's in Dana Point and get just big box service.... and I go to my daughter's in San Rafael and I actually get in loud/swearing issues to get a manager before I get legitimate service.

And I loved HD 10 or 15 years ago.... but like anything, they drove out their compettion, and now they are screwing/F'n us price and service wise.

The best thing I can say is that 1) my local stores just happen to be good staffed and 2)they happen to be the most convenient by many miles for supplies.

Best


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would advise some of you guys to actually work with REAL supply companies.
> 
> It's the same stuff repeated over and over every time Home Depot is brought up. Quit buying from them.
> 
> I solved your problem. You're welcome.


THANK YOU

Don't know why people shop there if it sucks that bad I prefer a supplier

I did do the math once, so you go into a huge parking lot, park, walk inside a huge building and look for a product, no one really knows the product, so if your in a hurry you can't just ask and have someone put it in your hands, you have to look, you then wait in line to check out with someone with little or no knowledge of the building industry, you then walk back out to your truck.........

how much time did that just take? 

I can pull my truck up to a supply house, walk inside order what I need, someone puts it in my hand or loads it in my truck with a forklift, I stand around with my hands in my pocket totally bs ing like some big contractor.

energy spent spent + time wasted = what?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

fast fred said:


> THANK YOU Don't know why people shop there if it sucks that bad I prefer a supplier I did do the math once, so you go into a huge parking lot, park, walk inside a huge building and look for a product, no one really knows the product, so if your in a hurry you can't just ask and have someone put it in your hands, you have to look, you then wait in line to check out with someone with little or no knowledge of the building industry, you then walk back out to your truck......... how much time did that just take? I can pull my truck up to a supply house, walk inside order what I need, someone puts it in my hand or loads it in my truck with a forklift, I stand around with my hands in my pocket totally bs ing like some big contractor. energy spent spent + time wasted = what?


Sometimes when I'm really in a hurry I call on the ride over and have them pull what ever I need, so I walk in, sign my name and walk out. 30 seconds max


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Sometimes when I'm really in a hurry I call on the ride over and have them pull what ever I need, so I walk in, sign my name and walk out. 30 seconds max


Sounds logical. If they can figure out how to inter the lengths into the computer it might work.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The HD here is terrible, the parking lot is always littered with carts making parking with a trailer impossible. Ever since they installed the self check out section now no one is ever working the other registers. This morning I was stuck behind one guy with few items and then had to wait for the cashier to get off the phone since she had to answer the phone too. I only went there because I like their aluminum attic stairs, usually I go to Lowes.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> What are you talking about? 19 year old girls know everything!


You let them think they do, fool them with out even trying and then don't talk to them again.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> I don't think you have ever worked for a bank. Because this happens all the time, they give you to much money, I have had it happen to me, they will just take it back out of your account. They don't call the police and charge you with theft.
> 
> Theft would be if you went to the ATM put in an empty envelope, told the machine you put in 200 and withdrew against that money, that is theft.


Read what I said. I said if you KEPT it or SPENT it. Many have give to jail for this very thing.

Also the actions or inactions of the back doesn't negate that it is a crime. Let's say they never caught it and you didn't say anything and spent it. It's theft. Just because they didn't know about it doesn't make it legal. 

The fact that they can go into your account and take it back means that IT IS NOT YOURS. The definition of theft is taking something that doesn't belong to you without permission, and a mistake isn't permission, (Greg).


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

The Guy keep going to the same store same cashier to buy tile he knew what he was doing he stole the tile


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So once doesn't make it wrong but twice does. Quantity matters?



Don't be so self righteous and read my post!!

I said if I notice it when they make the mistake, I will point it out to them and they are usually thankful and I pay what I owe. 

There have been other times, one I can remember at least, where I did not notice their mistake till later, I think what happened is I picked up sheets of plywood and they only charged for so many, I didn't notice till later doing my paperwork.

In this case, I did not knowingly take advantage of their mistake, as I noted before I will point out the mistake if I notice. However, at that point I don't think it is on me to spend my time and gas to drive back, my expense on their mistake. This is not me taking advantage of them, this is them losing money by their own errors, I just wasn't aware to point it out to them. Not my fault in the end, and morally I did not do anything in the wrong, IMO.

My point is going back and getting the "discount" repeatedly, takes it to an all new low, for someone who is knowingly taking advantage of their mistake, and not pointing it out at the till, assuming they realize what is going on. Someone who goes back again and again to get free material, that is another level of slimey. That was my point.

But if they make a mistake and I don't notice it till later, the chance of me spending an hour and a half so they can get back their 60 bucks they were too inept to account for when all they had to do is count sheets of plywood, well they need to improve themselves, not my responsibility to do their work for them at that point.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> More justification. I must be lying because I am honest? And then you feel better about your self because we are not only like you but we are lying? I am far from a saint, but I sure as hell will go out of my way to right a wrong. I just know that I am not perfect and I hope that my fellow man would help me out when I make a mistake.
> 
> I have driven back to the grocery store to pay for a pound of grapes they didn't charge me for. In my mind, they were not mine.


I feel just fine and my conscience are clean. Again it got nothing to do with being dishonest, its not stealing, its not ripping anyone off. It was nothing to turn this into this drama and create a Saint out of yourself.

The guy went to the store, they rang him up wrong, it happens that he came out ahead. That's all it was.
How many times stores ring up items twice, or forget to deduct discount or what ever, do you see them chase you in the parking lot to tell you we overcharged you. Hell no.
It is what it is and it happens all the time and it got nothing to do with honesty.

A while back, I got a few hundred worth the items in HD and I was getting halogen lights and they were $7-8 a piece, I got the whole box and the girl did the same thing, rung up the box as I bulb... I didn't catch on until I got home... Did I go back to tell her she screwed up, hell no... Does that makes me dishonest or a crook? Hell no, and if you think otherwise, then you a total moron and I don't care how straight you're.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Imakenice said:


> Don't be so self righteous and read my post!!
> 
> I said if I notice it when they make the mistake, I will point it out to them and they are usually thankful and I pay what I owe.
> 
> ...


That is exactly my point... so don't even worry about it... BamBam is always trying to turn a fly into an elephant, and make himself look good in here, I think he gets of on buls^*ting himself, it makes him sleep better at night. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Imakenice said:


> Don't be so self righteous and read my post!!
> 
> I said if I notice it when they make the mistake, I will point it out to them and they are usually thankful and I pay what I owe.
> 
> ...


It's not self righteous to point out a flaw in what you said. You did it was wrong when the guy went back multiple times.

There is a lot that you could do to make it right, but to say spending an hour and a half righting a wing isn't with it that's where we differ. Right is right regardless of the cost. 

You are no different than Greg. Just didn't lines. He'll do it in the line you'll do it at home. You could call the store and ask what they want you to do. No harm in that. Not much time either. Mail the payment to them. Should I continue? 

Some times it costs us greatly to do the right thing. I am just willing to do whatever it takes to make it right. And if the manager said don't worry about it. That is the permission needed to make it not theft.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> I feel just fine and my conscience are clean. Again it got nothing to do with being dishonest, its not stealing, its not ripping anyone off. It was nothing to turn this into this drama and create a Saint out of yourself.
> 
> The guy went to the store, they rang him up wrong, it happens that he came out ahead. That's all it was.
> How many times stores ring up items twice, or forget to deduct discount or what ever, do you see them chase you in the parking lot to tell you we overcharged you. Hell no.
> ...


Justification to do the wrong thing doesn't name it the right thing. Calling something bad good didn't make it so. 

And just because someone else does something wrong, like not taking me down to give me money, does not give me permission to do it to someone else. Pretty simple.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Read what I said. I said if you KEPT it or SPENT it. Many have give to jail for this very thing.
> 
> Also the actions or inactions of the back doesn't negate that it is a crime. Let's say they never caught it and you didn't say anything and spent it. It's theft. Just because they didn't know about it doesn't make it legal.
> 
> The fact that they can go into your account and take it back means that IT IS NOT YOURS. The definition of theft is taking something that doesn't belong to you without permission, and a mistake isn't permission, (Greg).


You're so full of it,and you taking everything out of the proportion, and you doing it so well, I'm starting to find you amusing... Because not every day you get to meet someone you...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Bam, let me make this simple for you or anyone for this matter...

For the sake of an argument, You go to a food store and you do a nice shopping, 30-50 items in your cart... You get home and you look at the receipt and you find 2 items in the bag they forgot to charge you... Will you go back to the store and tell them that they forgot to charge you for the two items?


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have driven back to the grocery store to pay for a pound of grapes they didn't charge me for. In my mind, they were not mine.


"Aint nobody got time for that!!"

Anyways I think this is a philosophical moral debate that could go on for awhile, all I know is that at the end of the day, I have lost money on jobs due to my personal errors. I accept this and don't make the mistake again. Same goes for any business. While I will say again, that I will mention a mistake if I notice it (and this is what happens most times) if they make a mistake and I don't notice till later, I'm not morally concerned enough to spend hours for them to get more confused to figure it out. Maybe you consider yourself a stronger moral character than me, that's fine, I never claimed to be an extremely moral character. But I don't steal, mistreat or disrespect people, so many you are expressing a little too much judgement here. Anyways my opinion..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> You're so full of it,and you taking everything out of the proportion, and you doing it so well, I'm starting to find you amusing... Because not every day you get to meet someone you...


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Imakenice said:


> "Aint nobody got time for that!!"


I always have time for my integrity.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

Good!


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

And the stores pass on the losses to us in higher prices. I watch to make sure I. Am not getting charged for more than I am getting and if something dose not ring up I tell them. You walk out the door with out paying for it you stole it plain and simple I do not know how some people live with themselves.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The feeling is mutual.


I'm happy to know that... now if you would, please answer my question :thumbsup:

You go to a food store and you do a nice shopping, 30-50 items in your cart... You get home and you look at the receipt and you find 2 items in the bag they forgot to charge you for it... Will you go back to the store and tell them that they forgot to charge you for the two items?


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

greg24k said:


> I'm happy to know that... now if you would, please answer my question :thumbsup: You go to a food store and you do a nice shopping, 30-50 items in your cart... You get home and you look at the receipt and you find 2 items in the bag they forgot to charge you for it... Will you go back to the store and tell them that they forgot to charge you for the two items?


He went back and they only forgot to charge him for one item! It was grapes, on the previous page I think.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Agility said:


> He went back and they only forgot to charge him for one item! It was grapes, on the previous page I think.


:laughing:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

oh good TNT is still here.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> I'm happy to know that... now if you would, please answer my question :thumbsup:
> 
> You go to a food store and you do a nice shopping, 30-50 items in your cart... You get home and you look at the receipt and you find 2 items in the bag they forgot to charge you for it... Will you go back to the store and tell them that they forgot to charge you for the two items?


Oh you directed that at bam not be. And if you were actually reading the thread you would know that I have returned to the store to pay for a pound of grapes. 

But it's really pointless to answer because you will just call me a liar and say I am just trying to make myself look like a saint. I'm not trying to do anything but tell you how I am. Nothing more. Reality is I don't, nor ever have, cared what anyone here thinks of me. That should be obvious after four years.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh you directed that at bam not be. And if you were actually reading the thread you would know that I have returned to the store to pay for a pound of grapes.
> 
> But it's really pointless to answer because you will just call me a liar and say I am just trying to make myself look like a saint. I'm not trying to do anything but tell you how I am. Nothing more. Reality is I don't, nor ever have, cared what anyone here thinks of me. That should be obvious after four years.


I'm not gonna call you a liar, if anything that would make you being Hippocrat if your answer was no. 

With that said, you going back there or not, that would not make you a thief or being dishonest... but that will make you one in a million who would do that.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just kidding. I have gone to the store without wanting to saw my arm off several; times. Its just less fun to talk about them after you have to call your customer from the isle and tell the you will be late because the store doesn't know how to sell you a piece of trim.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

FrankSmith said:


> I think you and many others have missed the point of this thread. If you don't have anything bad to say about Home Depot then you shouldn't say anything at all. If you wanted to add to the conversation you should have just asked some one at the store for help and then reported back to us on how much of your time was wasted.


You missed my complaining about taking 20 minutes to find actual usable 2x4's from the shelves at HD.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

FrankSmith said:


> I think you and many others have missed the point of this thread. If you don't have anything bad to say about Home Depot then you shouldn't say anything at all. If you wanted to add to the conversation you should have just asked some one at the store for help and then reported back to us on how much of your time was wasted.



Sorry, I'm just not a get in the weeds kinda guy. I'm a problem solver & look for positives & solutions in most things. I know, it's a shortcoming, but it's just who I am, can't help myself.:laughing:


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

VinylHanger said:


> I go there to buy stuff like rental door slabs, door knobs, etc, or if I'm close. My local small town hardware has better lumber and a great selection of stuff, so I can usually avoid HD or Lowes.
> 
> I did get a free $8 can of garage door lube once. It wasn't in the system, she tried twice and just said "Here, you can have it". I said thanks and walked out feeling a little guilty, but not too guilty.
> 
> We have a regional big box "Jerry's" that is much better. Most of their folks are pretty sharp. Lowe's wanted to buy them out a few years ago and they said no. I remember when they were a small store the size of a big garage shop. Now they have two stores the size of a HD.


When you mentioned Jerry's, I know you are in Eugene/Springfield. Jerry's drove HD out of town with their service and great employees.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

HD, Lowes and all the rest are all the same. Hit and miss. 

One thing that really cracks me up, though, is when I read that while most American franchises do very well in china, HD is struggling. Turns out that even the Chinese don't want to buy cheap Chinese crap!:laughing:


----------

